# Softstarter Telemecanique mit Profibus DP



## kassla (6 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Anbindung eines Softstarter Telemecanique ATS48 mit Profibus DP gemacht? Laut meinen ersten Infos muss dies über die geräteeigene Modbus-Schnittstelle mittels Buskonverter realisiert werden.
Kann mir jemand Tips oder Unterlagen zur Anbindung geben? Eventuell sind auch Hilfen zur direkten Anbindung der SPS (Siemens S7-300 mit ev. CP341 oder anderem CP) an den Telemecanique ATS48 erwünscht.

Vielen Dank,
kassla


----------



## Appli65 (14 Juli 2007)

*Altistart 48*

Hallo Kassla,
da haste Dir aber eine Aufgabe rausgesucht! Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die PDP- Gateways Megateuer und "super einfach" zu programmieren. Der ATS48 verfügt ja nur über eine Modbusschnittstelle. Haste nicht die Möglichkeit in der S7 eine Modbusschnittstelle zu setzen, sollte einfacher funzen?

Gruss
Appli65


----------



## repök (14 Juli 2007)

*Telemanni und BUS....*

Wenn du das ohne grössere Probleme hinbekommst, dann sag bescheid. Telemanni und bus (egal welcher) ist schin ein problem.


----------



## Appli65 (15 Juli 2007)

*Telemicnac*

Ist halt ein Franzmann, für den der deutsche Markt nicht die Nummer 1 in der Welt darstellt, daher ist PDP international immer noch ein Fremdwort:--))

_*"Wer eine Wahrheit verbergen will, braucht sie nur offen auszusprechen - sie wird einem ja doch nicht geglaubt." * Charles Maurice de Talleyrand_


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Juli 2007)

http://www.anybus.de/products/abc_profibus.shtml


----------



## kassla (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Warnungen. Leider muss eine Lösung zum Problem her. Da wir bereits ein Profibusnetz in der Anlage haben werden wir wohl mittels DP die Anbindung realisieren und auf Modbus verzichten.
Ich werde meine Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall hier wieder veröffentlichen.
Vielleicht kann aber noch jemand Hinweise geben.

Inzwischen Danke,
kassla


----------



## maier21 (18 Juli 2007)

Muß es ein Tele Softstarter sein?
Bei den Siemens Sanftstartern (3RW44??) gibt es ein Profibusmodul.

Gruß
Meier21


----------



## jabba (18 Juli 2007)

Wieso soll der denn über DP angesteuert werden ?

Das macht nur Sinn wenn ich die Zeiten ändern will o.ä. .

Für Start, Stop usw. würde ich einen Siemen DP Slave ET200.... einsetzen.
Der läuft ja gut an eine Twido oder anderem von Schneider,
aber selbst da läuft nicht alles über Modbus.
Ich wollte man eine FU Altivar 71 an einer Twido hängen,
aber 3 Jahre nach erscheinen vom FU, gab´s noch keinen Baustein der freigegeben war.

Was soll denn alles über den Bus laufen ?


----------



## kassla (16 Februar 2008)

*Problem gelöst*

Hallo,

nachdem wir uns für die Anbindung des Softstarteres ATS48 an Profibus für einen Modbuskonverter geeinigt haben, gingen wir nun ans Werk und haben die Anbindung selbst programmiert:

1) CPU314 + CP342-5
2) LA9P307 Gateway Profibus/Modbus
3) Softstarter ATS48

Sollte jemand Hilfe zur Anbindung benötigen, einfach melden


----------



## zobelino (26 Juli 2008)

*ATV48 genau so*

Hallo,
Genau dieses Problem mit einem ATV 48 habe ich jetzt auch zu lösen, lediglich die CPU ist eine ander


1) CPU319 DP
2) LA9P307 Gateway Profibus/Modbus
3) Softstarter ATS48

vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar Tipps geben bevor ich mir einen Wolf programmieren muss.
Wäre echt super


----------

